# Island open. Nook's/Able Sisters (Closed)



## Courier (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello! 
I figured I'd open my island up for anybody who may want to check out what my shops have. You're also free to shake my trees and take some cherries.

Rules: ...I don't really have any rules, my island is incredibly ugly atm so I'm not too worried about anything getting ruined, just ask before you pick any hybrid flowers or anything other than cherries.

*You'll need a ladder to get into Able's.* (I'm sorry)
Able Sisters has some decent stuff (screenshots in the spoiler).


Spoiler: Clothes



You can ignore my character modeling for you. 

 

 





Nook's isn't super interesting, but you're free to look! They've got cosmo, hyacinth, and windflower seeds. Limited items are first come first served.

Kicks is also here, but he doesn't have anything too fancy.

I don't require any sort of payment, but if you decide to give me anything (especially bamboo, peaches or rose seeds) I'd be eternally grateful.

*DODO CODE: Closed for now! Thanks!*

I'll close the gates after a few people get in and reopen when they're finished!


----------



## aloe (Mar 30, 2020)

omw in a bit!


----------



## 0orchid (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd love to come over! I'll bring some peaches and bamboo


----------



## Greyhacksaw (Mar 30, 2020)

Add me, 1631-3551-9040, I'll visit


----------



## naelyn (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello. I would love to visit to buy some cosmos and check out your Able's if you'll have me^^


----------



## Courier (Mar 30, 2020)

naelyn said:


> Hello. I would love to visit to buy some cosmos and check out your Able's if you'll have me^^



Of course! I added the Dodo code to the main post.


----------



## kiomii (Mar 30, 2020)

Ahhh! Otw <3


----------



## Luxen (Mar 30, 2020)

Would love to drop by if there's still some space available. I'll bring over a couple of peaches.


----------



## Tweeters27 (Mar 30, 2020)

On the way with peaches


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 30, 2020)

Would love to visit. Can bring a couple bamboo shoots.


----------



## toddishott (Mar 30, 2020)

I can come visit with some bamboo


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 30, 2020)

hey can I come after I do a couple trades? I'm in need of some hyacinth flowers since thats the only type im missing from my town


----------



## Courier (Mar 30, 2020)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> hey can I come after I do a couple trades? I'm in need of some hyacinth flowers since thats the only type im missing from my town



Yep! I'll leave it open for a while.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd like to come over and buy some cosmos seeds if that's okay? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can bring some peaches with me!


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 30, 2020)

Waah. I got booted as soon as I dropped the bamboo for you. Trying to return..


----------



## Luxen (Mar 30, 2020)

Went out of my room for a brief moment and saw that there was a communication error with the town. Will have to come back to finish checking out Kick's items, if it's not any trouble.


----------



## Courier (Mar 30, 2020)

Sorry about that! There's a new code in the main post, I'll try to only let a few in at a time.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 30, 2020)

hi! im having issues trying to get into your town~


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks for letting me visit!


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 30, 2020)

Is your island non-TT? I'm trying to avoid that.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 30, 2020)

omw! I will be quick~


----------



## Courier (Mar 30, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Is your island non-TT? I'm trying to avoid that.


Yep! You should be safe.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 30, 2020)

yes I am Bridget from Civitas!


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 30, 2020)

omw


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I come now?


----------



## Courier (Mar 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Can I come now?



Yep! Should be open.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2020)

Courier said:


> Yep! Should be open.



Okay thank you! I'm on my way now, I'll drop the peaches off by the airport entrance if you would still like them!


----------



## MoeLover (Mar 30, 2020)

May I also stop by?


----------



## Courier (Mar 30, 2020)

MoeLover said:


> May I also stop by?



Yep!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks to everybody who stopped by! I'm closing it up for now.


----------

